# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  10عادات تدمر الدماغ

## ابو نعيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


1) عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار
الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها.



2) الإفراط في تناول الأكل
الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ , مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية



3) التدخين



يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخ وربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.



4) كثرة تناول السكريات



كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء، مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.



5) تلوث الهواء 



الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا. استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة الدماغ. 



6) الأرق ( قلة النوم)



النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة . كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ. 



7) تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم



النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ. 



8) القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض



العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه. 



9) قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير 



التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ . قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا الدماغ.



10) ندرة الحديث مع الآخرين



الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ.

منقووووووول

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور ابو النعيم

----------


## ابو نعيم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 
_مشكور ابو النعيم_


 شكرا مها على مرورك 
كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Paradise

شكرا ابو نعيم على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووور ابو نعيم
معلومات رائعه

----------


## دموع الورد

مشكور على المعلومات

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يعني انا دماغي مدمر كليا  :Smile: 
بسلمو ابو نعيم

----------


## Sad Story

معلومات مهمة جدا شكرا ابو نعيم

----------


## حلم حياتي

شكرا ابو نعيم
على موضوعك الجميل

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا لجميع على المرور والمشاركة والرد على الموضوع

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوع مهم جدا
عم بنمارس عادات خطأ واحنا مش عارفين
الف شكر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نستيوا الدراسه.. بتعمل اله دمار شامل بس مش عادل

----------


## future-engineer

يسلموا ع المعلومات القيمة .....

----------


## الاء

مررسي على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## زهره التوليب

*

**أسوأ عشر عادات تدمر الدماغ**

**
**أولا** :* *عدم تناول وجبة**الإفطار**

**حيث لوحظ أن الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف**ينخفض**
**معدل سكر الدم لديهم**. 
**وهذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف**لخلاياالمخ**
**مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها**.*
*ثانيا** :* *الإفراط في تناول**الأكل*
*
* *الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ , مما يؤدي** 
**إلى نقص في**القوة الذهنية*  *
**ثالثا** :**التدخين*  *

**
**يسبب التدخين انكماش**خلايا المخ** 
**وربما يؤدي إلى**مرض الزهايمر**.*  *
**رابعا**:**كثرة  تناول**السكريات*  *

**كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات**والغذاء**
**مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ** 
**وربما يتعارض مع نمو**المخ**.**
**
**خامسا** :**تلوث الهواء**

**الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا. استنشاق**هواء**
**ملوث  يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين** 
**مما يقلل كفاءة**الدماغ**.*  *
**سادسا** :**الأرق*  *

**
**النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة** . 
**كثرة الأرق تزيد**سرعة موت**
**خلايا  الدماغ**.**
**
**سابعا** :**تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم**
* *النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل**تركيزالأكسجين**
**مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ**.*  *
**ثامنا** :**القيام  بأعمال أثناء**المرض*  *
* *العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ** 
**كما أنهاتؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه**.*  *
**تاسعا** :* *قلة تحفيز الدماغ على**التفكير*  ** *التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين**الدماغ . قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير**
**تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا**الدماغ**.*  *
**عاشرا** :* *ندرة الحديث مع**الآخرين*  *
* *الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية**الدماغ*

----------

